# Reliable hgh??



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Alright guys! What are some good reliable growths about atm? My stepdad has just finished 3 boxes of kigs from my source and is convinced there trash. Also tried some simplexx last year and didn't rate that either, from a quick research on here I'm thinking of going with Hyges ( don't know which I can get yet lins or original ) what ones do you guys rate? Cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

You want the original hyges mate.there good.do your homework you will find them eventually


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Riptropin is good also imo


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Running original hyges now. Best around


----------



## G_Gee (Mar 2, 2013)

Every time I read that someone's on original hyge's and how good they are i die a little inside!! Ordered some last week after several back and forth e mails being assured they were genuine. Open my package and to my dismay brown top .com.cn  Not a happy camper


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Original hyge!


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Go with the Hyge mate, they have stood the test of time, org or lins, don't jump

in at the deep end, buy a kit from your sourse see how it goes, even a good supplier

can get fcuked over, mite not be their fault.

I also rate gen-tropin aqx, it about on par with a good hyge, but again alot of fake/ snide knocking about.....


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Im finding riptropin better than original hyge.. there i said it 

Iv got a box of each on the go at the minute and the funny thing is and im not going to go into it now but there 'is' a difference between them so considering there both somatropin and using the same dosage eod there shouldnt be..

Two mates using 5iu of rips a day one has had to take a break as the cts is running up his arms, the other doesn't give a toss and just carry's on also there's boys getting cts of hyge too.

Anyway b-50 has mentioned to me the results should come in for the test on originals this week.. what it's going to prove though as people are getting results off them, if it come's in at low dose or 0 like some of the other test results it's going to be interesting


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Im finding riptropin better than original hyge.. there i said it
> 
> Iv got a box of each on the go at the minute and the funny thing is and im not going to go into it now but there 'is' a difference between them so considering there both somatropin and using the same dosage eod there shouldnt be..
> 
> ...


Will definitely be good to confirm what everyone believes about the original hyge, I for one am looking forward to the results.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Its great of b-50 doing all these test, hats of to the guy :thumb: , and does give a guide to the potency of different gh.

But in the real world we all use different sources so how does one know if its the real deal or not, we dont.

Its like comparing a bottle of Jack daniels and a bottle of horse p*ss with a JD lable on it, for the average joe it means nothing.

The only true way is to gain self knowledge of said item through ones own exsperience, know whats good, whats better or whats sh*t.

Just my take on it guys....if it was left to me the NHS should provide first course samples for free, test cycle/ hgh/ etc...... woulld likely save them some money in the long run.

Now who is up for that......... :lol:


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Im using hyg since few months but I prefer kefei


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Rips for me


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Cheers guys much appreciated! Ill think ill see if I can get hyges


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Genetech Genetropin was on point when I used it


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

I spoke to my source and they said "British dragon do growth now" ...... There was a brief pause before I put the fone down lol


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Omega321 said:


> I spoke to my source and they said "British dragon do growth now" ...... There was a brief pause before I put the fone down lol


Haha! I don't blame you, i'd of done the exact same thing


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

stick with original hyges or pfizer.

ive seen fake Dr Lins kits, and dont think theres any consistancy with the other replica com.cn kits either.

originals all the way.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Why not just source good quality peps? GHRP2 and Mod GRF, Can work out loads cheaper but Jabbing more often can be the off putting thing but at least your utilising your own growth hormone and not wasting cash on potentially poor quality synthetic growth...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Grim Reaper said:


> Why not just source good quality peps? GHRP2 and Mod GRF, Can work out loads cheaper but Jabbing more often can be the off putting thing but at least your utilising your own growth hormone and *not wasting cash on potentially poor quality synthetic growth*...


same can be said about peptides buddy, unless its US pharma grade, which i very much doubt you/others are buying.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> same can be said about peptides buddy, unless its US pharma grade, which i very much doubt you/others are buying.


Completly agree about duff peps and have even seen them on ebay !!

Lots of decent places out there, could name a few but not sure if it breaks the rules,however have seen lots of posts on peps where they say where they get theirs from so a bit of reasearch will state where they get theirs from...


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Peptides like ghrp and ghrp can be a good alternative but its quite new and dont know the side effects on long term.


----------

